# X3host problem



## vidladdie (Nov 8, 2016)

I have an account with x3host with a reseller arrangement.At this moment in time all my websites are down as is x3host site so 


l need to find out whats going on


Not a happy place to be


----------



## risharde (Nov 8, 2016)

Don't know about X3Host but after googling, it seems the website is back up, can you confirm?


----------



## souen (Nov 8, 2016)

Site looks to be up from here.


I hope you have regular backups anyway. The company under different names doesn't exactly have a history of glowing reviews.


https://www.lowendtalk.com/discussion/comment/1910543/#Comment_1910543


----------



## vidladdie (Nov 9, 2016)

Still down, it takes ages to search then its timed out


----------



## OnACloud (Nov 9, 2016)

It's never good when sites are down @vidladdie!

The x3host site seems to be up for me & can also be checked here http://downforeveryone.com/x3host.com/


Have you tried contacting them via email or maybe even @X3host might be able to assist on here 



Hope this helps !


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Nov 9, 2016)

Merged the two threads.


----------



## vidladdie (Nov 9, 2016)

OnACloud said:


> It's never good when sites are down @vidladdie!
> 
> The x3host site seems to be up for me & can also be checked here http://downforeveryone.com/x3host.com/
> 
> ...


----------



## vidladdie (Nov 9, 2016)

All sorted for the moment, but just seen this offer - http://bit.ly/2f9U6tK so I will be looking into it.


----------



## souen (Nov 9, 2016)

Good to hear things are fine now.


Is there a reason you're not going with a fairly reputable provider like BuyShared or others in the Reviews section? Lifetime hosting, I could see picking one up for testing or just for kicks, but these plans aren't sustainable and usually don't end well. If you aren't doing so already, I'd suggest researching a little on the next provider before ordering.


Good luck.


----------



## vidladdie (Nov 10, 2016)

souen said:


> Good to hear things are fine now.
> 
> 
> Is there a reason you're not going with a fairly reputable provider like BuyShared or others in the Reviews section? Lifetime hosting, I could see picking one up for testing or just for kicks, but these plans aren't sustainable and usually don't end well. If you aren't doing so already, I'd suggest researching a little on the next provider before ordering.
> ...



I cannot find BuyShared


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Nov 10, 2016)

https://buyshared.net/


----------



## vidladdie (Nov 11, 2016)

thanks  mate, just placed order


----------



## ICPH (Jun 30, 2018)

*This provider support and the service is one of the worst i have experienced. On other sites, you ay find similar negative reviews, positive ones i bet are from the provider itself. This is my honest opinion and a warning for anyone considering them. This provider (possibly Kareem A. Samir from Egypt) is balancing between scam and terrible service. The best you would do is close all browser tabs with x3h0st related sites on them and look for a better provider. Do not ask me for more details.*


----------

